# Kidding season has begun!!!



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

2 of my 7 Nubian does have kidded in the past 2 weeks!

First was Flower, my colorful first timer, she had twin doelings and they are all doing great!

2 days ago my doe Sarah who gave birth to healthy quintuplets last January had quadruplets this time. 2 girls and 2 boys!! So far everyone is doing well!

Here are some pics


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A whole bunch of cuties!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgoodness! I love them all


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

wow good looking kids - nice amount of doelings too


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Such colorful pretty babies!!! Congrats!arty:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are all so adorbs! I love ones that have that cute little white triangle on the side of the belly. I don't know why... but I love it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats on the kids!! And I forgot to name one of my last doelings Sarah! Mine have been having singles, twins if I'm lucky :lol:


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

They're lovely little kids. Congratulations!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They are all so adorable!!!  Wish spring would hurry up so I could have kids :lol:

Btw, I thought that I had decided not to get a Nubian...not I'm not so sure.....


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

@ Little-Bits, yes apparently Sarah is quite the producer! Poor girl though I am afraid these large births will take their toll on her. I definitely need to hold off on breeding her again until late next season to give her a longer break! Her babies all weighed between 6lb2oz and 6lb12oz so they were all big kids for being 4 of them in there!! 

@ Cedar Point Kikos, yes I love my Nubians and their kids are the cutest!!
We got boers this past year and they are all bred now, so excited to start having fat stocky boer kids running around soon!! Lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! Will you retain any Nubian doelings this year?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!! Congrats!! So cute...


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

@ SalteyLove, I am undecided yet but I know I want to keep 1 or 2 does this year. I really like flowers spotted girl, but I haven't kept one of Sarah's doelings before and I really want to this year!! She only had boys her first year, and last year she was bred with an American Nubian buck and I really wanted to wait until she got to breed with our purebred buck. So this year they are purebred and I am liking the brown colored girl best so far! Ofcourse the 2 boys are the ones with the white bands and some spots! Here is a pic of the buck who is their sire.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice looking kids. Thanks for sharing. I have to wait til april. lol


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful! I've been thinking about getting a Nubian...hmmm


----------

